# 2 Opas



## DLUser (21 Jan. 2007)

Das Vid hier ist wirklich genial, kann man sich immer wieder angucken und es wird einem nicht langweilig :thumbup: 

HF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w62cNXvaGKE&eurl


----------



## Fr33chen (21 Jan. 2007)

:3drofl: :3drofl: :3drofl: :3dclap: :3dclap: :3dclap: 

Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen *muhahaha*


----------



## rise (21 Jan. 2007)

leute gibts...ne ne ne! 

THX!


----------



## forsakenidentity (28 Jan. 2007)

So ein einfaches "Kann ich Ihnen vielleicht behilflich sein?" wär irgendwo noch geiler gekommen. rofl


----------



## pan2k (2 Feb. 2007)

oh mann, irgendwie auch bissl eklig


----------



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

ein bisschen eklig ist gut und das ist ja scheinbar mitten auf der straße!!!


----------



## gpo (8 Feb. 2007)

muss ja wohl wirklich nicht sein


----------



## bullano (18 Feb. 2007)

es ist einfach zum:3dkotz:


----------

